#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  >  Όροι δόμησης αγροτικής αποθήκης εκτός σχεδίου

## kajoanna

Καλημερα σε ολους!!!

Μηπως καποιος συναδελφος εχει εκδοσει αδεια για αγροτικη αποθηκη εκτος σχεδιου
θα ηθελα να μαθω ορους δομησης (καλυψη, δομηση, υψος, πλαγιες αποστασεις)
δε ζητω παρεκκλιση 
πρόκειται για αγροτεμαχιο 20 στρεμ.

ευχαριστω

----------


## Xάρης

Βλ. 
Ν.4759/20, άρθρο 33ΠΔ/24-31.05.1985, άρθρο 2
Προσοχή! Έχουν γίνει τροποποιήσεις στα παραπάνω άρθρα.

Ο ΝΟΚ μαζί με τις διατάξεις για την εκτός σχεδίου δόμηση και τη δόμησης σε οικισμούς <2.000 κατοίκων, όπως ισχύουν σήμερα: *NOK+*

----------

kajoanna

----------


## kajoanna

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ συναδελφε

----------

